# The Basics of Muscle Building



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I hate to break it to you, but building muscleis not as fancy, sexy or ‘cutting edge’ as magazines and other websites make it. To be honest, the universal principles of packing on slabsof muscle is pretty boring.Vince’s eBook: No-NonSense Muscle Building The magazines and certain websites will try and convince you otherwise. Don’t follow [...]

*Read More...*


----------

